# chloe,my shih tzu



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here is chloe today,,sorry her face is abit wet,,she had just had it washed,,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Just look at that face - bless her


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww soo cute, love her coat colour!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics collie shes gorgeous and grown so much, such a cute little face


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the pic she's such a lovely dogxx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lorraine shes a credit to you shes a diamond.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

what a sweetie with a real cheeky expression


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Lorraine shes a credit to you shes a diamond.


thank you Michelle,,,,,

thank you everyone,,,,but dont let that face fool you,, she is a devil at times,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her, she's lovely*


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

what a sweet little girl


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

They really grow fast dont they, shes a beauty and i love her color....if i ad to get a shitzu ild deffo go for that color.


----------

